# Leytool drills



## Scouse (28 Sep 2010)

Does anybody know how to open up the mechanism on a small Leytool drill?

The workings are enclosed in a cast body with a crank attached to a spinning disc.

There is a picture of one on this link

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BYGONE-DAYS-ALLOY ... 3f035d1d9b

Cheers

El.


----------



## Oryxdesign (28 Sep 2010)

I believe the crank comes off by undoing the nut in the centre with a spanner with two pips on it like an angle grinder. 

Simon


----------



## Alf (28 Sep 2010)

If you haven't got the requisite spanner (They must have a proper name?) then needle-nosed pliers can sometimes work.


----------



## andy king (28 Sep 2010)

Alf":q8rhhpb1 said:


> If you haven't got the requisite spanner (They must have a proper name?) then needle-nosed pliers can sometimes work.



They are known as pin spanners.


----------



## Scouse (28 Sep 2010)

Genius! Needlenosed pliers! 

I had thought the bit in the middle was a nut type thing and I got an adjustable pin wrench for the job, but the pins were too big.

Thanks for the replies. I will report back in due course, either with a nicely disassembled drill, a broken window through which said still assembled drill made it's exit or with a classified ad for a small Leytool drill! 

Feel free to bet among yourselves as to the outcome......

Best wishes,

El.


----------



## Alf (28 Sep 2010)

andy king":3jltsph6 said:


> Alf":3jltsph6 said:
> 
> 
> > If you haven't got the requisite spanner (They must have a proper name?) then needle-nosed pliers can sometimes work.
> ...


Darn it, it was too obvious. #-o :lol: Thanks, Andy.

Good luck, El. Maybe pad the plier jaws if there's room, or you can chew up the holes in the nut.


----------



## Eric The Viking (28 Sep 2010)

Scouse":7fb7z1f6 said:


> Genius! Needlenosed pliers!
> 
> I had thought the bit in the middle was a nut type thing and I got an adjustable pin wrench for the job, but the pins were too big.
> 
> ...



If you have parallel-jawed pliers, you can grip the needle-nosed ones, to avoid straining the box-joint* when you twist them. Also, check (or guess) the direction of rotation - might be left-hand thread in this context.

Cheers, E.

*you do have 'nice' pliers, don't you?


----------



## andy king (28 Sep 2010)

Depending on hole spacings and diameters, a set of crank tipped circlip pliers might work as well.
Amazon have a cheap set for £2.99 with interchangeable heads. Not likely to last long doing that sort of thing, but might help if all else fails!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000 ... HG1T80CRXF

cheers,
Andy


----------



## Oryxdesign (28 Sep 2010)

You don't need any flashy pliers, just two small screwdrivers, get someone to hold the screwdrivers vertically in the hole and put a lever in between them. Hold the whole arrangement together and turn.

If you have one of those podgers with a cranked end you can just cross that across the screwdriver.

Simon


----------



## Scouse (28 Sep 2010)

Thanks for all the tips, I'll have a go this evening when everyone is out so I can swear freely! :wink: 

El.


----------



## Scouse (5 Oct 2010)

IT'S OK!

I know you have all been losing sleep, but needle nosed pliers did the trick and the little Leytool drill is now in bits.


----------



## Alf (5 Oct 2010)

No elves? Must be the economy model...

Glad you got into it all right - I will now lose sleep until I know it's back together again, you do know that? :wink:


----------



## bugbear (11 Jun 2019)

Scouse":ir4fp8of said:


> I was hoping for a colony of elves to be operating the internal mechanism with magic and a system of tiny treadmills controlled by the elves and run as a worker co-operative where the workforce retains majority voting rights (exercised on a one-member one-vote basis).



Fantastic!

BugBear


----------

